# Butterfly GALORE!!!



## NateS (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow...what a day.  I packed all my gear today because I knew that I would have time after work to hit a few spots I normally can't get (worked a different place than usual today).  So I find a couple of good spots....open my bag, and what do you know.....EE error.  I forgot my memory card.  Luckily I keep a spare 1gb card....so I had 80 shots.  Go to grab my flash....crap....I forgot to pack my flash....shooting 1:2 at 300mm without a flash is a pain.  Luckily I had the D90, so I just set the ISO to 800, aperture at f/8 (instead of the f/16 I prefer) and shot away.  Here's what I got.

Please let me know which one's are your favorites (if any).

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





Sorry for posting so many photos...I know how annoying that can be...I just couldn't decide between the 8 (narrowed down from a ton more than 8).

Oh yeah, and an ID on what type of butterfiles these were would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## benlonghair (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool shots. They might be Pipevine Swallowtails.


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 5, 2009)

They are all very nice, but I think my favorite is #3.


----------



## NickRummy (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like they are plotting to take you out in # 6


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice shots. I especially like #'s 2, 3, & 5


----------



## camz (Aug 5, 2009)

I vote #3.  very balanced for a natural light shoot on all of these:thumbup:


----------



## ocular (Aug 5, 2009)

I like 3 and 8.


----------



## NateS (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments everybody.  Nice to hear which are other people's favorites...as I have favs of my own out of this bunch.

I find it interesting that #2 was mentioned as a favorite since I preferred #4 without the second butterfly in the background.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 6, 2009)

NateS said:


> Thanks for all the comments everybody. Nice to hear which are other people's favorites...as I have favs of my own out of this bunch.
> 
> I find it interesting that #2 was mentioned as a favorite since I preferred #4 without the second butterfly in the background.


 
I felt the focus on the butterfly was a tad better in #2 than #4.


----------



## E-jeezy (Aug 13, 2009)

i like #6 looks like a cult lol

they look like eastern tiger or pipevine swallowtails


----------



## Flower Child (Aug 15, 2009)

Woah! These are wonderful! As an avid butterfly chaser, I can really appreciate these. My favorites are #s 5 and 6. I love the detail and extremely close view of 5, something you never really get to see with your eye. And 6 captures the amazing AMOUNT of butterflies in that spot, while having super great composition. I have to ask you--where on earth did you find these butterflies and why were there so many in one spot? Looks like they were drink from the moist gravel?


----------



## NateS (Aug 16, 2009)

Flower Child said:


> Woah! These are wonderful! As an avid butterfly chaser, I can really appreciate these. My favorites are #s 5 and 6. I love the detail and extremely close view of 5, something you never really get to see with your eye. And 6 captures the amazing AMOUNT of butterflies in that spot, while having super great composition. I have to ask you--where on earth did you find these butterflies and why were there so many in one spot? Looks like they were drink from the moist gravel?



These were just by a creek under a bridge off of a highway around here (Missouri).  I couldn't believe it either....4 in one spot and they weren't scared off by me and my camera/tripod.  They were, as you said, drinking from the moist gravel...very cool and a spot I'll definitely return to in the future.  Thanks for your comments...much appreciated.


----------



## tomhooper (Aug 16, 2009)

3 and 5.  I think 5 is a little sharper, but the composition in 3 is better.


----------

